# Switched from Sirius to XM



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

Just traded in my old car which I had upgraded to a Kenwood Sirius radio frontend. I decided to leave it the car since my new car had a XM radio as standard. I had given up my steering wheel radio controls when I installed the Kenwood (I know there are gadgets that are supposed to bring the interface back, but what a hassle). It is nice to have these back (plus now I also have voice control). The quality appears to be just as good as Sirius, plus I like the different choice of mixes of music. One thing I find interesting is that with the new car the radio still picks up a signal in my garage (door up), where the old car would cut in and out (even though the Sirius antenna was on my trunk deck and the XM is just forward of the rear window). I got 3 months free service, but I will be subscribing for sure (hey, it's even less expensive, what a deal!)


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

Same here. Had the portable Sirius in my old car. The new GM I got has XM installed. I figure I'll keep the Sirius and put it in my future wife's car. I like both. Just getting used to XM since I've only had it for 3 days. But they have a couple of great stations.
Don't know about sound. There are more speakers in this car so the stereo sounds amazing.. but it could just be the upgraded system.


----------

